# The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Sure, a looong ways away, but here's what's, at least, being thrown around thus far:


A quality Game (i.e. Lakers, Kings, Spurs, etc.)
3 or 4 Sky-Boxes
A possible tour of the Rose Garden before the game
Deep-discounted tickets
Food & Drinks
ESPN folks in box next to ours
Potential special visits by Blazer "icons"
Face time on Jumbotron 
On-the-court contests during breaks in the action
Special prizes
Games
Visits/Conversations with Snapper,Wheels, Rice, Pranica, and others
Recognition by Mark Mason
Much more.......

I probably missed some stuff, but just wanted to let everyone know that this *IS* happening and to be sure to plan for it. More information will be forthcoming as we receive it.

*GO BLAZERS!!!!*


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Just an FYI... I haven't confirmed the announcers yet! In case you are reading MB, Wheels, Rice, Pete.... You will be getting a call from me. Snapper will too, but, of course, he doesn't read this stuff!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Just an FYI... I haven't confirmed the announcers yet! In case you are reading MB, Wheels, Rice, Pete.... You will be getting a call from me. Snapper will too, but, of course, he doesn't read this stuff!


And in case MB, Wheels, Rice and Pete are reading this...

hello!

and in case Paul Allen is reading this..

Guten Tag Herr. Es ist mein Vergnügen, sich mit Ihnen zu unterhalten. Ich hoffe, daß Ihr Tag voll von Glück und Aufregung ist. Können Sie Sie leben lang und prosperieren Sie!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Guten Tag Herr. Es ist mein Vergnügen, sich mit Ihnen zu unterhalten. Ich hoffe, daß Ihr Tag voll von Glück und Aufregung ist. Können Sie Sie leben lang und prosperieren Sie!


Which, translated, means, "Gates called the other day and said his house will ALWAYS be bigger than yours!"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Which, translated, means, "Gates called the other day and said his house will ALWAYS be bigger than yours!"


I actually tried to find a klingon translator, but couldn't..but it really said 

"Bill Gates may be richer than you, and he may have a beautiful wife..but you're a Blazer fan and that trumps anything that pencil necked geek does (r.i.p. Freddie Blassie)!!"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So does this mean that we have started our planing? I think it would be great if we could get a better game this season. I wouldn't even mind seeing Cleveland and Lebron James.

So who is in charge and do you need anything from HOWIE? Let me know.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I think it would be great if we could get a better game this season.


HOWIE, I've been in contact with John Edwards, ticket sales for the Blazers.

He will soon be sending me the information for securing the sky-boxes. He indicated that (since we're planning so early) it should be no probem fo us to get the game of our choice.

That said, once next season's schedule comes out, I'll post a poll asking which game you guys want to see and we'll go from there.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> HOWIE, I've been in contact with John Edwards, ticket sales for the Blazers.


the crossing over dude!?

I want to talk to my grandfather (he died when I was 7...) and ask him if the brown haired girl knew me!

er..


> He will soon be sending me the information for securing the sky-boxes. He indicated that (since we're planning so early) it should be no probem fo us to get the game of our choice.
> 
> That said, once next season's schedule comes out, I'll post a poll asking which game you guys want to see and we'll go from there.....


I see dead people!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> On-the-court contests during breaks in the action


Contests... With US??  Yikes! How cool would that be being in center stage! I get goose bumps just thinking about it!



> A possible tour of the Rose Garden before the game


Wow... Nice idea, ABM. I hope we can do that!



> Deep-discounted tickets


Always a plus. :greatjob:



> Potential special visits by Blazer "icons"


Icons... Hmmmm... Bill Walton?? Drexler? Schonz?? :yes:



> Visits/Conversations with Snapper,Wheels, Rice, Pranica, and others


The highlight of the evening, IMO. I hope Wheels and Rice stay longer! 


I'm really looking forward to this! Have you talked with Crimson yet, ABM? What's his status?


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> On-the-court contests during breaks in the action


YEA..you make a half court shot...you become the GM...:laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!*



> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 
> 
> YEA..you make a half court shot...you become the GM...:laugh:


:king:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> HOWIE, I've been in contact with John Edwards, ticket sales for the Blazers.
> ...


Rock ~ N ~ Roll!  

I think that we should also keep in mind that if the game is an ABC game that some of the Blazer Broadcasting folks can stay longer and mingle. Just something to keep in mind when picking. 

*ABM*, doesn't the schedule show what games a ABC, FOX, and local or does it come out after the schedule comes out? I don't want to beat a dead horse, but it was nice to have Pete stay so long last year. :yes: 

Maybe I could come up with a trade that Snapper likes and present it to him in person! :laugh: _I swear the guy shoots down everything I throw at him._ :whatever:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I think that we should also keep in mind that if the game is an ABC game that some of the Blazer Broadcasting folks can stay longer and mingle. Just something to keep in mind when picking.
> ........I don't want to beat a dead horse, but it was nice to have Pete stay so long last year......


Or, an ESPN game - like last year's. 

Actually, since we'll probably be joined by the ESPN.com board gang, an ESPN game might make it special for them, too.

Thoughts?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Or, an ESPN game - like last year's.
> ...


I say we make it a TNT game just to spite them!

LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I say we make it a TNT game just to spite them!
> ...


Careful, L4L. You're precariously close to double-secret-probation as it is.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Careful, L4L. You're precariously close to double-secret-probation as it is.



Whoops, I forgot...  I'll try not to upset the ESPN folk!

I promise. :angel:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I say we make it a TNT game just to spite them!
> ...


Well, considering TNT games are on Thursdays... a few of us hope you don't go that route.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

man how did we get so blessed to have 
ABM and Gym Rat as die hard Blazer fans.

this is really remarkable. 


I'll be there, missed the last one, but not this one, its ON!



this is just another example of why this Blazer forum is the best one of all time. Of course I'm biased....oh well.

:devil:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What about a 5-on-5 b-ball game between the two groups during halftime???

:mrt:

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> What about a 5-on-5 b-ball game between the two groups during halftime???
> 
> :mrt:
> ...


:idea: 

I like that! I don't think we're that special to have the entire halftime dedicated to some guys playing basketball. Although... That does sound like a fun time!

I've always wanted to make a basket in the RG! If you'll excuse me, I must daydream now...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sure thing for a ESPN game. I would prefer a weekend game if at all possible. I mean if we are going to close the resturant again, I am going to need sleep the next day!  

I might even be able to get Mrs. HOWIE to come along for this party! She heard about our escorts!


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

if you guys pull off the 5 on 5 game idea, count me in! i'll bring my 3point shot with me. (18 in a row a couple of days ago) i didn't know i still had it in me


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> if you guys pull off the 5 on 5 game idea, count me in! i'll bring my 3point shot with me. (18 in a row a couple of days ago) i didn't know i still had it in me


I know that I don't have it in me anymore! :laugh:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

18 in a row? You're not 3 1/2 are you?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 18 in a row? You're not 3 1/2 are you?


3 1/2... what?


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry, there's a commercial of a 3 1/2 year old kid hitting 18 in a row.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

damn, I really I wish I lived in Oregon right now. If I spent the money on a plane ticket could I get in?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Sorry, there's a commercial of a 3 1/2 year old kid hitting 18 in a row.


grrr :devil: i'll challenge him to a 3 point contest for money :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> damn, I really I wish I lived in Oregon right now. If I spent the money on a plane ticket could I get in?


Absolutely!

The more, the merrier! 

Who knows, we might even have the same flight connection in, say, Chicago.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmmmm..... the talk of a 5 on 5 game makes me ponder a few things. First - if I was in charge of Game Operations for the Blazers which means the entire "game" experience for the fans... would I want to have a halftime game of 5 on 5 between two message boards.

Well - we do have kids play games against each other, on occassion. They are usually under 10 so it is something cute to watch. On occassion we have the alumni team play... that is always interesting to see if some of the old guys (former players) still have game... We have mascots play against each other, that is entertaining. I think we have even had the media play against each other and that was fun to watch because we were able to see what dorks the media folk are. 

Now we are talking about two groups playing against each other from message boards. None of the fans will know any of the people, none of us are as cute as the kids, the only thing we have going for us is we could be pathetic enough to be laughable... but is that the kind of entertainment we want to give our fans at halftime?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

um..lets be real here people...we'd have to do a 3-3 at best, and half-court, and the first team to 3 points wins, because anything more, and we'd take up more time than alotted for halftimes.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Wait a second!!!!!! 

If we do a Laker game, didn't *Ron* say that he would come up for our next party if it was the Lakers? I vote that we do a Laker game and invite Ron!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> um..lets be real here people...we'd have to do a 3-3 at best, and half-court, and the first team to 3 points wins, because anything more, and we'd take up more time than alotted for halftimes.


This was a funny offering from one of the ESPN.com regulars. :laugh: 



> ........You're thinking too small. At half time, your little game could be one of 3 simultaneous events in a 3-ring circus. To the side, I could be in a bear suit, making running dunks off of a little trampoline under the hoop. On the opposite side of the court, crandc and scout can show their cheerleading moves in skimpy little skirts. Gramps can be the corpse rising out of the casket. We also need a volunteer to swallow the sword on fire, and anyone who owns an elephant should notify the organizer immediately.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This party has the makings to be a huge event. :yes: 

Talk about 15 minutes of fame!


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Hmmmmmm..... the talk of a 5 on 5 game makes me ponder a few things. First - if I was in charge of Game Operations for the Blazers which means the entire "game" experience for the fans... would I want to have a halftime game of 5 on 5 between two message boards.
> 
> Well - we do have kids play games against each other, on occassion. They are usually under 10 so it is something cute to watch. On occassion we have the alumni team play... that is always interesting to see if some of the old guys (former players) still have game... We have mascots play against each other, that is entertaining. I think we have even had the media play against each other and that was fun to watch because we were able to see what dorks the media folk are.
> ...


YES!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 18 in a row? You're not 3 1/2 are you?


Nah, RG.... he probably does not have a million bucks either!

PS - I believe your talking about the kid from Reebok!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Something occured to me... Last year, the party was called the "BBB.net/FanHome" party. This year, it's the "BBB.net/ESPN" party.

Don't we have a _little_ bit of independency in us?


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

you mean _Loyalty_ right?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Now we are talking about two groups playing against each other from message boards. None of the fans will know any of the people, none of us are as cute as the kids, the only thing we have going for us is we could be pathetic enough to be laughable... but is that the kind of entertainment we want to give our fans at halftime?


We could all wear diapers.

Problem solved.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> We could all wear diapers.
> ...


Good thought Stuart!!! I am enjoying thinking about everyone running up and down in diaper...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Alright, how about this...........
Do the party on the night when the Bulls come to Portland. Then Long-range Louie and the Chi-Town Hustlers will fly out to PDX, and we'll have the ultimate battle for the BBB.net universe. It'll be the match of the century- the game that decides once and for all which message board is better.  

Seriously though, would that not be awesome? Well, it might not be so awesome for you guys...........they don't call me "Long-range Louie" for nuthin'!! :laugh:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Good thought Stuart!!! I am enjoying thinking about everyone running up and down in diaper...


Diapers would nix any thought about us not being entertaining.

We could shoot set shot jumpers and throw only chest passes, but hey, WE ARE DOING IT IN DIAPERS.

Who is with me? And who wants a hug?

Stuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Diapers would nix any thought about us not being entertaining.
> ...


For your approval, it would be best if we all wore, uhmmm, _Huggies_.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So any new news on the Party? Is Pau Gasol going to attend as a new Blazer or what about our new GM Wayne Cooper?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> We could all wear diapers.
> ...


What is this, a Parliament concert?!?!?!

Seriously though, I'd love to go to a Parliament concert...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Hmmmmmm..... the talk of a 5 on 5 game makes me ponder a few things. First - if I was in charge of Game Operations for the Blazers which means the entire "game" experience for the fans... would I want to have a halftime game of 5 on 5 between two message boards.
> 
> Well - we do have kids play games against each other, on occassion. They are usually under 10 so it is something cute to watch. On occassion we have the alumni team play... that is always interesting to see if some of the old guys (former players) still have game... We have mascots play against each other, that is entertaining. I think we have even had the media play against each other and that was fun to watch because we were able to see what dorks the media folk are.
> ...


Hey, maybe instead of playing each other at the game, we could all meet up early at Irving Park or something! Yeah! That's pretty close to the Rose Quarter! Kinda!

I'll bring a basketball!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe instead of playing each other at the game, we could all meet up early at Irving Park or something! Yeah! That's pretty close to the Rose Quarter! Kinda!
> ...


Expected to be schooled (Sabonis-style).


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

OMG! I almost choked at just the thought of L4L venturing into Irving. :rofl:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> OMG! I almost choked at just the thought of L4L venturing into Irving. :rofl:


Irving is not so bad these days. It's not like what it use to be. I have memories of being fairly young, and playing basketball up there. I remember there was always police sirens and such going off, or every once in a *great* while, you'd hear a gun shot come from inside the park... That was kind of scary at first, but I got use to it. I had a friend that lived over kind of by where that Natures is now.

They just re-did the courts at Irving too. It's really, really nice. They used that Nike Shoe Grind stuff. (It took them all summer last year to do it though...) Big improvement over what it use to be.

Oh yeah, now they turn off the lights in the covered area at around 9:40. I guess there was too many problems at night with people getting in fights and such. That place use to be packed on a Saturday night. Now, it's completely empty when it gets late.

I still go up there late because the park is still lit, and that provides enough light for me to be able to see and play adequately.

Anyway, Irving is no Peninsula park, by any means! That's another park I use to go to where I would hear gun shots quite a bit... Unlike Irving, Peninsula hasn't gotten much better these past few years...

...but Peninsula does have a free indoor gym!

Not bad for some white kid just wanting to play basketball! Heh heh heh...


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

how come theres so many people in this portland thread everyday and not in some other forum ????? i have noticed that !!!!! no forum has as much people as this portland forum how come ?????


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> how come theres so many people in this portland thread everyday and not in some other forum ????? i have noticed that !!!!! no forum has as much people as this portland forum how come ?????


We are a loyal and dedicated community.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> We are a loyal and dedicated community.


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe instead of playing each other at the game, we could all meet up early at Irving Park or something! Yeah! That's pretty close to the Rose Quarter! Kinda!
> ...


I cant wait! I'll be there! 

Also, don't be afraid of L4L's Sabas style. :yes: I stop it all the time.:grinning: :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Saxon_guy</b>!
> 
> 
> I cant wait! I'll be there!
> ...


Don't believe Mr. Saxon "I'm better than L4L" guy. He's full of himself. I school him with my hook all the time! That, and my Steve Smith jumpshots!

Can you say _money_? :yes:


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't believe Mr. Saxon "I'm better than L4L" guy. He's full of himself. I school him with my hook all the time! That, and my Steve Smith jumpshots!
> ...


What? You must be sick.:sour: 

What about your Sheed, Detlef, Bonzi, Szczerbiak, and Kemp jumpshots? Can all those beat me too? (they all look the same):grinning:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Saxon_guy</b>!
> 
> 
> What? You must be sick.:sour:
> ...


Pish posh! I can do all of them well. You're just biased, so your opinion doesn't count. :devil:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Oh yeah, you forgot my Stephen Jackson and Greg Anthony jumpshot.

But in the end, I always go back to Smitty! What a shooting form.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Oh yeah, you forgot my Stephen Jackson and Greg Anthony jumpshot.
> 
> But in the end, I always go back to Smitty! What a shooting form.


I guess we will see before the party at the Rose Garden when we play with HearToTemptYou, won't we? :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Saxon_guy</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess we will see before the party at the Rose Garden when we play with HearToTemptYou, won't we? :yes:


Indeed. BTW - My Sabas hook *is* unstoppable. Just wanted to remind you. Don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Indeed. BTW - My Sabas hook *is* unstoppable. Just wanted to remind you. Don't say I didn't warn ya.


We will see!

Now that this is set up when can I start to pick my team? HearToTemptYou, want to be on my team? Trust me when I saw you don't want to be on Loyal guys team over there! :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Saxon_guy</b>!
> 
> 
> We will see!
> ...


Bah! I do pass the ball, you know. Don't you remember me telling you how much I love the "extra pass?" In high school, I'm KNOWN for promoting the extra pass. I love it. For example, one time the extra pass was made, some guy said "Yeah, we know. The extra pass."  As long as I've made a lasting impression on them promoting giving, then I am a happy camper.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Bah! I do pass the ball, you know. Don't you remember me telling you how much I love the "extra pass?" In high school, I'm KNOWN for promoting the extra pass. I love it. For example, one time the extra pass was made, some guy said "Yeah, we know. The extra pass."  As long as I've made a lasting impression on them promoting giving, then I am a happy camper.


That is true, I remember you telling me, but I forgot. Heck maybe I'll be on the other end of one of those extra passes!!! 

:basket:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You guys should just let your game do the talking. That's the only way you will survive at Irving Park... At least, that's how it use to be. (They would cut you some slack if you were a little kid like I was). If you talked mess, and didn't back it up, you were laughed off the court.

I use to see that happen too... it was kind of funny. That's how we would always end up with these guys that stand around the courts and say "I got next!" but everyone ignored them.

Also, talking mess is how fights would get started... Some of them were pretty bad...

Even if you have no skills, no one cares as long as you don't walk around going "Oh, I got skills!"

Then again, if you can back it up, talk all the mess you want! It's just not _my_ style...

But seriously, if you guys are all interested at meeting up at Irving, we can set something up. Provided it doesn't rain. (Even if it does, there is a covered area, but still, it sucks.)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I put the deposit down for THREE Boxes... the game is TBD until we see the schedule then we need to get our request in quickly!


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> You guys should just let your game do the talking. That's the only way you will survive at Irving Park... At least, that's how it use to be. (They would cut you some slack if you were a little kid like I was). If you talked mess, and didn't back it up, you were laughed off the court.
> 
> I use to see that happen too... it was kind of funny. That's how we would always end up with these guys that stand around the courts and say "I got next!" but everyone ignored them.
> ...


We know eachother so we are giving eachother a bad time. That would be fun to get together before. See what kind of response you get from everyone to see if they would like to do it.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I put the deposit down for THREE Boxes... the game is TBD until we see the schedule then we need to get our request in quickly!


Gee, we are moving up in the world, three boxes? I sure hope that the Cleveland game is workable with everyone. Would love to see Lebron James get dunked on!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*a thought about what game*

I am considering checking this out. There is one point I wanted to bring up.

If you pick a "prime" game it seems to me it would be less than fun. I mean-if it is the LeBron game or Spur or Laker type game...who wants the distraction of a party? 

Not me-I'll be off to my seats so I can concentrate on the game!

I don't care what is picked though-if it's a good one I'll just pop in and pop out.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll be there regardless of who they play. Maybe we can entice some more skanks to come to the box?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I'll be there regardless of who they play. Maybe we can entice some more skanks to come to the box?


Rumor is, you "disappeared" with one of them last time. :laugh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Rumor is, you "disappeared" with one of them last time. :laugh:


Everybody needs some "strange" once in a while.

:djparty:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Everybody needs some "strange" once in a while.


Hmmmmmm.........in light of the Kobe _era_..... :naughty:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Sure, a looong ways away, but here's what's, at least, being thrown around thus far:
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been in a sky-box, what are they like? How well can you see the court? Do they have an age limit? Are they wheelchair accessible? How about the Visits/Conversations with Snapper,Wheels, Rice, Pranica, and others, On-the-court contests during breaks in the action, Potential special visits by Blazer "icons" and A possible tour of the Rose Garden before the game? What kind of Games and Special prizes did you have in mind? And, the biggest question of all:

HOW ARE YOU MANAGING TO PULL OFF ALL OF THESE GREAT EXTRAS?
:gbanana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!*



> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I've never been in a sky-box, what are they like? How well can you see the court? Do they have an age limit? Are they wheelchair accessible? How about the Visits/Conversations with Snapper,Wheels, Rice, Pranica, and others, On-the-court contests during breaks in the action, Potential special visits by Blazer "icons" and A possible tour of the Rose Garden before the game? What kind of Games and Special prizes did you have in mind? And, the biggest question of all:
> ...



I don't remember how the seats were in the suite for last years agame..but I know there were steps to the lower seats.

Well, at least, I *think* there were. There's elavators to get to the suites, I know that much. But the "upper" seats are were the geezers sit.  

Also, I don't seem to recall there being much leg room infront of the seat (I think it was more of a bench anyway) so a wheel chair couldn't get down there anyway. 

But than again, I might be remembering the set-up totally wrong. They might have a wheel chair accessible suite, or even something to put over the stars. 


eh..what do I know.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I went to the Rose Quarter site and found this note:

If you are attending an event in the Executive suites and require special accommodations, please contact Suite and Preferred Services in advance at (503) 797-9900.

http://www.rosequarter.com/ADABrochure.html


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sky boxes are nice as far as creature comforts. However, the view is not that good. You definitely need binoculars as you are waaaaaay up there. You may want to bring some cotton to stop up your nose bleed as well. On the positive note, my understanding is that ABM will arranging conjugal visits from the Blazer Dancers.

:banana:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!*



> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> On the positive note, my understanding is that ABM will arranging conjugal visits from the Blazer Dancers.





> Everybody needs some "strange" once in a while.


You guys sound like a bunch of dweebs in heat.

:nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The Official BBB.Net/ESPN Party Thread!!*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you "guys"?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

["guys?"]

Oh I see! 

My bad...one specific poster sounds like a dweeb in heat.

My apologies to the rest.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK - I need to let the Blazers know which game we want the boxes for....

Let the voting begin...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

My Suggestions -
Dallas - Saturday, January 17
Seattle - Sunday, Feb. 8
Sacramento - Friday, March 12
Seattle - Saturday, March 27

I don't want to go to the Cleveland game that early in the season nor do I want to go around Thanksgiving or Christmas.... But - the majority rules here, along with the suite availablity.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*not sure*

Seattle games are usually good because of the I-5 rivalry....but if Dallas gets Rasheed....!!!!not sure


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So when are we going to be picking a game?

Here are my top ideas.....

1. Cleveland 11/1/3
2. Los Angeles 12/13/3

I like the idea of Seattle too as bfan1 has stated above.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Which is our best shot for a weekend ESPN game (Bill Walton visit?) That's my vote!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Bill Walton would have to be doing the game and I am not even sure he would do it then. So - there is no way to predict that... IF you want a shot at Walton - then pick an ESPN game.... and it is just a long shot.

Personally - if you all pick an Oct, Nov or December game - I will not be attending. It isn't worth it to fly across the country for a Cleveland game - even if LeBron is there. And between Thanksgiving and Christmas is just too hectic for me to travel across the country to watch a game.

We need to get back to the Blazers very soon with our pick. FYI - a Lakers game is probably out of the question as far as getting three suites.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Since Cavs is simply too soon for those who have to really work to make plans and the Laker game is just "too big"...also we have holidays...January-might be too soon after holidays (low on $$$-stressed?...Although-it IS Dallas!)...

Also trying to keep with a Saturday to help accomodate work schedules and travelers...I'd say the options set forth by Gym Rat are best...we might also consider the Orlando game 3/20 (T-Mac). 

This would be the list:

Dallas - Saturday, January 17 (is Jan too early after holiday?)

Seattle - Sunday, Feb. 8 (travel next day??)

Sacramento - Friday, March 12 (will Fri be a problem for workers/travelers?)

Orlando-Saturday, March 20

Seattle - Saturday, March 27


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

The lakers game might be too hard to get boxes for but you don't know until you try. I would try that one first and use the others as backups.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> The lakers game might be too hard to get boxes for but you don't know until you try. I would try that one first and use the others as backups.


I do know... they (the Blazers ticket sales dept.) told me we could probably get the boxes for any game except a Lakers game. We might could get "A" box, but not enough to accomidate the size of the group.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I do know... they (the Blazers ticket sales dept.) told me we could probably get the boxes for any game except a Lakers game. We might could get "A" box, but not enough to accomidate the size of the group.


How many people do we epect to come anyway? How many people came to the last one? By the way, are we talking about Blazer Boxes or Suites?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Boxes and we filled two of them the first time we did this.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm considering going this year, fwiw, (assuming there's room, of course) but I'll go with whatever game the majority is in favor of seeing.

Ed O.


----------

